# phpBB setup/cookie problems - PLEASE READ and HELP if you can :)



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

I am trying to set up a message board using phpBB. I have managed to "install" it on my server, however, I cannot access the admin forum inorder to create any forums.

Every time I put in my username and password, it simply resets the input boxes to blanks.

The phpBB "support" said that it is to do with cookies, but as far as i can see (and ive followed the instuctions to the letter), all cookies, etc are activated.

Here is the code from the congig.php file for cookies:

/* -- Let's Set A Few URL Paths -- */ 
// This first path is where you have phpBB installed 
// If you site is http://www.mysite/phpBB leave this be. 
// Otherwise set it to your forum path. 
// Do not include the closeing / mark. 
$url_phpbb = "/f1/phpBB"; 
// You shouldn't have to change any of these 5. 
$url_admin = "$url_phpbb/admin"; 
$url_images = "$url_phpbb/images"; 
$url_smiles = "$url_images/smiles"; 
$url_phpbb_index = $url_phpbb . '/index.' . $phpEx; 
$url_admin_index = $url_admin . '/index.' . $phpEx;

/* -- Cookie settings (lastvisit, userid) -- */ 
// Most likely you can leave this be, however if you have problems 
// logging into the forum set this to your domain name, without 
// the http:// 
// For example, if your forum is at http://www.mysite.com/phpBB then 
// set this value to 
// $cookiedomain = "www.mysite.com"; 
$cookiedomain = "www.amcnab.co.uk/f1/phpBB"; 
// It should be safe to leave this alone as well. But if you do change it 
// make sure you don't set it to a variable already in use such as 'forum'. 
$cookiename = "phpBB"; 
// It should be safe to leave these alone as well. 
$cookiepath = $url_phpbb; 
$cookiesecure = false;

/* -- Cookie settings (sessions) -- */ 
// This is the cookie name for the sessions cookie, you shouldn't have to change it 
$sesscookiename = "cookie"; 
// This is the number of seconds that a session lasts for, 3600 == 1 hour. 
// The session will exprire if the user dosan't view a page on the forum within 
// this amount of time. 
$sesscookietime = 3600;

as far as i can see, these are correct. its driving me mad ! 

also, should the unix chmod for the folder be set to 777 so that i can write cookies??

my ftp software (wsftp pro) changes the chmod for every file and folder even if i only want to change it for one file.

all help is appreciated, phpBB are pretty useless at "support".

here is the thread i started on the phpBB site http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?topic=2956&forum=2&8

i also tried ikonboard, but it didnt like my admin password even tho it recognised me a an administrator, so i gave up on it.


----------



## Viper (Nov 5, 1999)

nevermind, i gave up on phpBB and got ikonboard instead. im having teething problems with that too, but it kinda works.
ill keep you posted should i need any help with that.


----------

